
Is Privacy An Illusion? Facebook Fans Claim Hack Exposes Private Profile Info - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/22/is-privacy-an-illusion-facebook-fans-claim-hack-exposes-private-profile-information/
======
jonknee
By this point it should be clear, don't post anything on Facebook that you
don't want to be public. It's not that complicated.

~~~
trickjarrett
Don't post anything online that you don't want to be public. Ben Franklin's
saying 'Three may keep a secret, if two of them are dead.' holds true for the
Internet as well, nothing is private online. Encryption can be broken. Secrets
can be hacked.

~~~
zkz
Maybe you don't upload a thing, but people tag you in photos (and you have
your tagged photos marked as private).

~~~
sp332
That's not Facebook invading your privacy, that's other people invading your
privacy.

~~~
zimbabwe
Furthermore, you are alerted of any tagging and you can choose to untag.

Some of us choose to keep the photos where we look sunburned and drunk tagged.
Some of us untag everything that's not pristine. What's nice about Facebook is
they make it easy to play it either way.

~~~
runinit
Wouldn't it be better to stay tagged? If you are tagged you can set privacy
settings to restrict views on photos tagged of you. Without that the photos
are still visible.

~~~
zimbabwe
It's more a matter of people being able to go to your profile and click a
"view photos" link. Some people don't want to restrict privacy, but they don't
want drunken pictures on their profile. In the event that my boss looks at me
on Facebook, he won't go searching through friends' photos looking for things
I untagged.

~~~
jonknee
Moral of the story, don't add your boss as a friend.

------
tsally
Not sure if this is legit or not, but the possibility that it could be true is
why I have all my social networking completely open. Eliminating the illusion
of privacy forces people to act accordingly.

